# Davy Bryans Head Line



## r b quiery (Dec 8, 2007)

Anyone know what happened to Davy who sailed with Head line in the 60s


----------



## Cutsplice (May 23, 2008)

I met a guy from N I called Davy Bryan's in La Sulina Venezula in the seventies he was a C/O on an Esso tanker, perhaps he is the guy in question.


----------

